# How this did'nt blow up, I will never know..........



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ran across this jewel today...









Steam generation system - $2,500.......
Idiot "plumber" installation cost - $800.....

Automated sylenoid drain valve piped into steam line.....
Shut off valve on steam line.......
T&P valve never piped out......
Cable connectors never installed.......
"Plumber" told homeowner, "parts missing", and never came back (over a year ago).......

All these make good, honest, licensed plumbers.....

_PRICELESS!!!!_


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*nice pic....*

The jackl-leg probably figured that the pex would blow before the steam generator...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pex on a steam generator??? Mind boggling......


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Pex on a steam generator??? Mind boggling......


it should last about 1 steam shower.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I worked on one about 3 yrs ago that the steam line was plumbed in polybutylene. It had been in sevice since the late 80's. Its not under presure.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I worked on one about 3 yrs ago that the steam line was plumbed in polybutylene. It had been in sevice since the late 80's. Its not under presure.


Not under pressure but the temperature of steam is hotter than what the pipe is rated for.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i installed a steam unit yesterday, all the water lines in the house are CPVC, i was getting ready to pipe the steam line in CPVC but caught myself, i was in a hurry and wasn't thinking, almost made me LOL

i even called house plumber to tell him, he got a kick of that one.


----------

